# Star Trek II Wrath of Khan Game



## Stuart Sweet

Simple rules. Connect anything to Wrath of Khan. Anything. If you do it, you get to set the next challenge.

Examples:

M&Ms Candy:
M&Ms melt in your mouth, not in your hands. Spock's face in Wrath of Khan was kind of melty but his hands were ok.

Next: John Candy.

Credit goes to jodyguercio for the idea!


----------



## Carl Spock

In Spaceballs, John Candy saw Spaceball 1 blast away at ludicrous speed, or was it plaid  , which is what Kirk needed to get away from the exploding Genesis device.

Salt and Pepper.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Looks like people might need a little help here...

(1) In Wrath of Khan, Scotty's hair is salt-and-pepper.
(2) In the TOS series The Man Trap, the creature is searching for salt to leach from the crewmembers' skins. Another creature that kills its victim is the Ceti Alpha Eel from Star Trek II.
(3) Salt-n-Pepa were a 1980s music group. Wrath of Khan is a 1980s movie.
(4) In all TOS episodes, salt and pepper shakers were used as medical instruments in Dr. McCoy's sickbay. In Wrath of Khan the same instruments were custom fabrications.
(5) In the final scene of Star Trek II, the stars resemble bits of salt and the photon torpedo looks like a dried peppercorn.

Jello Shots


----------



## Carl Spock

I don't care if others don't want to play this game. I'm stealing it.









Captain Turrell - Paul Winfield - wish he'd taken a jello shot instead of a phaser one.

Next: Windows 95.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK Carl, it's just you and me. 

Windows95: Too easy. The upgrade did to your hard drive what the Genesis Torpedo did to the Mutara nebula. 

Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## Carl Spock

Kirk ate an apple in the Genesis Cave because he was out of powdered toast.

_nipple rings_


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Space Station Regula 1 sort of looked like a fancy ring, didn't it? Also according to the novelization there were Deltans there and you know how much fun they can be. 

Back to PG-rating...

Tickle-Me Elmo


----------



## Carl Spock

That's what Carol Marcus used to call Jim's...

OK, NOW back to the PG rating.









_a banjo with a broken string_


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A banjo with a broken string would need to be discarded. If you really liked it, you might remember it fondly. Even mention in a way to say what a nice banjo it was. Sort of like having a funeral. Much like there was a funeral for Spock. Also a 3 string banjo would make an undesirable sound, much like the bagpipes at the end. 

Bark Nuggets


----------



## Carl Spock

^ I didn't think of the bagpipes connection. That's the old joke. Do you know what perfect pitch is? It's tossing a banjo into a dumpster and puncturing a set of bagpipes along the way.

Hmmm...bark nuggets...

Anybody else want to play?


----------



## wakajawaka

The little bug thingies that wrapped around the cerebral cortex of captain Terrel and Chekov leaving them highly susceptiable to suggestion looked a lot like bark nuggets.

Ben 10


----------



## Carl Spock

Ben 10 is the next subject, huh? You're tough, although I appreciate your playing.

After it was destroyed by the Enterprise, the Reliant was broken and _bent-en_.



Fishing tackle.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Fishing tackle... a lead weight that allows your line to sink to further depths... like Merritt Buttrick's acting!

Dryer Lint


----------



## elaclair

Dryer Lint is that fuzzy stuff that always seems to clog up the vents......kind of like the stuff the Mutara Nebula is made of.......


Rice Krispies


----------



## wakajawaka

The cartoon mascot's for Rice Krispies are elves called Snap, Crackle, and Pop. Elves have big pointy ears just like Vulcans. Lt. Saavik and Spock are both (at least partially) Vulcans.

A Deck of Cards


----------



## Stuart Sweet

In the 23rd century, cards would be considered antiques, like the glasses that Bones gives to Kirk at the beginning of Star Trek II.

Milk Bone Dog Biscuits


----------



## Greg Bimson

Milk Bone Dog Biscuits are unstable like proto-matter, which of course was the substance that terraformed into the Genesis planet.

Hockey Puck.


----------



## Carl Spock

A hockey puck is denser than Merritt Buttrick, but just barely.

The "Just Leave Britney Alone" guy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Too easy. "Leave Britney Alone Guy" is an attention-hungry lunatic with an overly narrow focus on a single event, for which he makes everyone suffer. Just like Khan. 

The Black Forest of Germany


----------



## Carl Spock

^ Is the place where the best cuckoo clocks are made. Cuckoo, just like Khan.

_Two can play at this game._









21 divided by 8.342


----------



## Stuart Sweet

An irrational number, much as Khan's irrational behavior led to his downfall. 

Cross-country skis.


----------



## Carl Spock

Classic wooden cross country skis need to be waxed, as was Ricardo Montalban's chest in TWOK.

Lost luggage when travelling.


----------



## puckhead

Much like lost luggage at the airport, Kirstie Alley never returned to play Saavik after TWOK.

Packing Peanuts


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The little squeak that packing peanuts make when you rub them together sound like Ceti Alpha Eels. 

The Gettysburg Address


----------



## kevinwmsn

The Gettysburg Address was memorable as Kirk and Spock's last conversation. 

0 2 4 6 8


----------



## Carl Spock

The Enterprise's access code. Too bad Khan wasn't a DirecTV subscriber. He would have won the space battle.

Martini olives


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Carl Spock said:


> The Enterprise's access code. Too bad Khan wasn't a DirecTV subscriber. He would have won the space battle.
> 
> Martini olives


If the crew of NCC-1701 had any class, they would have been swingin' with martinis at Admiral Kirk's birthday party. It would have gone well with those groovy 23rd century leisure suits.

FORTRAN


----------



## Snoofie

The Alamo was a _fort ran_ by people that soon became bones. Bones McCoy was a doctor not a bricklayer.

toejam


----------



## r0b0tic

toejam football was part of the lyrics in the Beatles song "Come Together" released in 1969. Star Trek was canceled in 1969.

Tug boat.


----------



## Greg Bimson

When Khan was first discovered by Kirk, the _Enterprise_ kept the _Botany Bay_ in tow, just like an interstellar tug boat.

Peanut Butter Sandwich


----------



## Carl Spock

Add some bananas and fry it and you'll have lunch for Elvis.

Jimmy Doohan was about as fat as Elvis by TWOK.

_Data's cat, Spot_


----------



## wakajawaka

"Ode to Spot" by Lieutenant Commander Data

Felis catus is your taxonomic nomenclature,
An endothermic quadruped, carnivorous by nature.
Your visual, olfactory, and auditory senses
Contribute to your hunting skills and natural defenses.
I find myself intrigued by your subvocal oscillations,
A singular development of cat communications
That obviates your basic hedonistic predilection
For a rhythmic stroking of your fur to demonstrate affection.
A tail is quite essential for your acrobatic talents.
You would not be so agile if you lacked its counterbalance.
And when not being utilized to aid in locomotion,
It often serves to illustrate the state of your emotion.
Oh Spot, the complex levels of behavior you display
Connote a fairly well-developed cognitive array,
And though you are not sentient, Spot, and do not comprehend,
I nonetheless consider you a true and valued friend.

Spock was Kirk's true and valued friend.

Beer


----------



## Carl Spock

When you have a dish of revenge served cold, it's best accompanied by a frosty beer.

Gossip


----------



## elaclair

Gossip is what it's called when you talk about the difference between the Klingons of TOS and TWOK......


Twin Peaks


----------



## Snoofie

Sub Commander Hooters was the best representation of Twin Peaks in Star Trek. She was a Vulcan, like Spock.

Botox


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The only way that Mr. Shatner didn't try to look younger back in 1982.... when he was already 51... was botox. It might have kept him from emoting or ruined that rockin' perm. 

Cellophane


----------



## Carl Spock

The plot hole where Scotty carried the dying Peter Preston to the Bridge instead of Sickbay is as clear as cellophane.

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## elaclair

Carl Spock said:


> The plot hole where Scotty carried the dying Peter Preston to the Bridge instead of Sickbay is as clear as cellophane.
> 
> Charlie Chaplin


Carl, this one's too obvious ....Charlie Chaplin's dialog is far superior to any of Bill Shatner's Star Trek dialog.

Red Rubber Ball


----------



## Carl Spock

The song, Red Rubber Ball, was co-written by Paul Simon. Merritt Buttrick stole Art Garfunkel's hair for TWOK. Artie wants it back.

John McCain


----------



## puckhead

John McCain is the Senator from *Arizona*. The *USS Arizona* was a vessel attacked at Pearl Harbor. The *USS* Enterprise is attacked in the film TWOK.

Silly Putty


----------



## Snoofie

Silly Putty looks a lot like C-4, which makes things go boom. The Reliant went boom real good in TWOK.

Grizzly Bear


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Grizzly Bears are so named because they have grey tips to their hair, much like the cast of Star Trek II.

SnagglePuss


----------



## Carl Spock

SnagglePuss was always being theatrical, with lines like "Exit, stage right." And if you are looking for broad theatricality on the movie screen, you can't beat William Shatner.

"Your Mama Don't Dance And Your Daddy Don't Rock 'n' Roll"


----------



## puckhead

"Your Mama Don't Dance And Your Daddy Don't Rock 'n' Roll" was performed by Kenny Loggins and *Jim* Messina. Captain Kirk's first name is James and is sometimes called *Jim* by Dr. McCoy in TWOK.

The Phoenix Coyotes hockey club.


----------



## Carl Spock

I am as surprised to learn there is hockey in Phoenix as Captain Terrell and Chekov were to discover Khan on Ceti Alpha 5.

Pickled herring


----------



## Snoofie

Watching the only indigenous life form of Ceti Alpha 5 crawl out of Chekov's ear turned me about as green as I would be if I actually ate pickled herring.

$5 Bill


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Earl Bonovich's contributions here are worth about a billion $5 bills, which is coincidentally about as much as a cup of coffee would cost in the 23rd century when Wrath of Khan takes place. 

Chicago 2016


----------



## puckhead

*2016* is the number of albums the band *Chicago* would have written if they lived to the time in which TWOK takes place.

HDTV


----------



## Carl Spock

I might as well give one straight answer to this game. Right now all of the Trek movies, including TWOK, are being cleaned up and transfered to HDTV, for possible release on Blu-ray prior to the new movie coming out next May.

Moe, Larry and Joe


----------



## Snoofie

Moe, Larry and Joe were the inferior version of the 3 Stooges, much like, Kirstie Alley was the inferior version of Saavik.

Pineapple Upside Down Cake


----------



## Carl Spock

Regula 1 is the same model as the Orbital Office Complex from _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_, but upside down.

I like cake. Kirk ate an apple. Carol doesn't pine for Jim.



















*NEXT TOPIC:* cow farts


----------



## elaclair

Cow Farts smell really bad, like Chekov's and Tyrrel's ear smelled once the little buggers from Ceti Alpha 6 came out.

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Snoofie

When Jon Claude Van Damme was a kid, he was known as a Brussel Sprout. When David Marcus was a kid he was known as illegitimate. 

Nestle Quick


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Nestle Quik was not necessary in the Genesis cave, they had enough food to last for generations. 

Jamie Hyneman


----------



## Carl Spock

In Star Trek II, the myth that you couldn't talk or move during transport was busted, and Jamie was nowhere to be found. Harry Mudd does want his moustache back, though.

Getting up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

With 23rd century medicine you can cure kidney failure, you can probably cure evening trips to the lavatory. (more of a Star Trek IV reference). Ok, here's a Star Trek II reference. There were no visible restrooms in Star Trek II (unlike Star Trek:The Motion Picture) so you'd be hard put to go to the restroom in the middle of the night. 

Jujubes


----------



## jodyguercio

Stuart Sweet said:


> With 23rd century medicine you can cure kidney failure, you can probably cure evening trips to the lavatory. (more of a Star Trek IV reference). Ok, here's a Star Trek II reference. There were no visible restrooms in Star Trek II (unlike Star Trek:The Motion Picture) so you'd be hard put to go to the restroom in the middle of the night.
> 
> Jujubes


The little brain bug in Chekov's ear looked like a jujube........

vegimite


----------



## Carl Spock

It was Men At Work - Starfleet engineers - that initially dug out the Genesis cave. As we all know, they ate Vegimite sandwiches.

a scratched phonograph record


----------



## Greg Bimson

That's what Capt. James T Kirk sounds like when he talks with "pause-itis".

Pac-man


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The Genesis cave was actually arranged like a giant Pac-Man game. David Marcus was the big yellow guy.

Buck Henry (for you younger guys, Google is your friend )


----------



## elaclair

Buck Henry perpetrated a famous hoax about naked animals, much like the hoax David Marcus pulled on StarFleet with the use of ProtoMatter in the Genesis Device.

99 (a la _Get Smart_)


----------

